#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  What is the major characteristic of procedural programming?

## Lucifer

Procedural programming allows you to write more complicated functions that are tough or difficult to write without the procedural constructs.Can someone explain to me about the major characteristic of procedural programming?

----------


## Kyle Arnold

it is a more obsolete programming method , it means you have to code step by step every function manually . Now it is easier , beacuase of the OOP languages

----------


## Bhavya

> it is a more obsolete programming method , it means you have to code step by step every function manually . Now it is easier , beacuase of the OOP languages


Can you please explain me What do you mean by OOP languages?

----------

